# 2 Goldens @ Darke County Animal shelter, OH



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Zoe and Rocky



Zoe


*We have Zoe at the Darke County Animal Shelter. She is a 5 year old Golden Retriever. She is golden in color with long hair. She has been spayed, is housebroken, is good with kids, and is current on her shots. She is a very friendly girl and ready for adoption. We also have a wonderful Shepherd, a chocolate lab, some lab mix puppies, 2- Golden Retriever, a spaniel, a Jack Russell and numerous other dogs. We also have cats and kittens for adoption. The Shelter hours are 8am till 4:30pm Monday-Friday and 9:00 till noon on Saturday. The Shelter is located at 5066 County Home Road in Greenville, and the phone number is 547-1645. Be sure to have your 2008 dog license. All dogs over 3 months of age need to be wearing a license. You can see the dogs we have for adoption on our web site at www.darkecountyanimalshelter.com. *


*Darke County Animal Shelter *

Greenville, OH

Phone: 937-547-1645


Rocky

We have Rocky at the Darke County Animal Shelter. He is a 2-year-old Golden Retriever. He is golden with long hair. He is a very friendly guy and weighs around 80 pounds. He will make a super companion for the right person. We also have a wonderful Shepherd, a chocolate lab, some lab mix puppies, 2- Golden Retriever, a spaniel, a Jack Russell and numerous other dogs. We also have cats and kittens for adoption. The Shelter hours are 8am till 4:30pm Monday-Friday and 9:00 till noon on Saturday. The Shelter is located at 5066 County Home Road in Greenville, and the phone number is 547-1645. Be sure to have your 2008 dog license. All dogs over 3 months of age need to be wearing a license. You can see the dogs we have for adoption on our web site at www.darkecountyanimalshelter.com. 

*Darke County Animal Shelter *

Greenville, OH

Phone: 937-547-1645

1.) Rocky

2.) Zoe


----------



## Nicci831 (Aug 9, 2007)

Awwww how beautiful!!! Hope someone can help these 2!!!


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

Look at those beautiful faces.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Beautiful pups and hope they get rescued soon.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cindy and all..*

*Cindy and All!

These two Golden Rets. are gorgeous!!

E-mail all the Golden Ret. Rescues in Ohio!!!

http://www.absolutelygolden.com/rescue.htm*


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Just emld. 4 Ohio GR Rescues*

I just emld. 4 Ohio GR rescues for this pair.

They are just gorgeous!!

Hope someone can save them!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Got this reply from GRRIN*

Got this reply from GRRIN:

I spoke with the shelter today, the female was adopted today. And between
G.R.I.N. and GRRR we will be getting the male. It may not be until first
thing next week. They are only open until noon tomorrow, Good Friday and
closed on Saturday because of Easter. We have another dog to pick up
across the state tomorrow and can't get to the Darke shelter by noon.
GRRR is going to try tomorrow, if not one of us will first part of next
week. This shelter said they will not hold a dog, only will hold once you
call and say you are leaving your home and it is a long distance, only for
that short period of time.
Thank you,
G.R.I.N.
www.grinrescue.org
GRRR is supposed to be getting back to us confirming if they are getting
him tomorrow.
Thank you for the offer for help. I will keep you posted.
Sincerely,
G.R.I.N.
www.grinrescue.org


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Great news for Male Golden Ret. at Darke County*

Got this msg. from GRIN Just now!!

* I just wanted to get back with you to let you know G.R.I.N. picked up
this gorgeous boy today!
Thank you,
G.R.I.N.
www.grinrescue.org*


----------

